# Pacman Food



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi
I considering feeding my pacman frogs the following foods and I'm interested in your views

Garden worms (not compost)

Garden Slugs

Flies (hatched form shop bought maggots)

Woodlice (found in my garden)

I'm currently feeding on crickets & locusts

Thanks


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

I have no clue about frogs.
All i know is that your not meant to feed anything from outside or around the house as it could have parasites etc.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I assume it's a young frog going by the size of prey you're considering? Adult horned frogs will just ignore small food items so the flies and woodlice would be wasted. The slugs and worms sound good, as long as you can absolutely guarantee the area they are from has had no pesticides or any other chemical used near them, including car exhaust (so none from driveways etc) Plenty of people use 'field sweepings' and other wild food for their frogs with no adverse affect, I'm not sure there are any parasites they could carry that would affect a tropical frog.


----------



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes currently small frogs, worms maybe purchase from a worm farm and slugs breed in a fish tank or collected from under my shed


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

not all horneds like slugs but its a great free food if they do, garden worms fantastic never known frogs not to eat these,,,best to stick them overnight in a tub with grass or moss in a cool area so they can empty there digestive tract, a mix of foods is what's best and never over feed


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I've fed insects to my reps/phibs & even fish for years without any problems. Although as others have said, there is always a slight risk.
Earth worms & ones from compost heaps work well. To empty the gut just break in half, should see all the soil come out then, then just feed them. Agree with James in that they work for most things, in fact can't think of anything iv'e kept that wouldn't eat them.
Now slugs iv'e not had much success with & have read that they can carry parasites as Kymberley Said, but not 100% sure this is true. Messy bloody things anyway, so no loss as far as i'm concerned :lol2:
Woodlice & flies are good for me. Make sure you use plain white, un dyed maggots from the fishing shop. Bit late in the season for them now, but my European Green Tree frogs went mad for daddy long legs.
Definitely worth the effort collecting different insects, not only is it free but will stop your animals becoming bored with the same food.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I feed a lot of wild food- and I've never had any problems with it- as stated above, if you are reasonably careful to collect it in clean places, it is a useful resource and adds to the variety of the diet. There is a piece on wild food on the site in my sig.


----------



## P.D.A (Mar 2, 2009)

Earthworms have always made up the best part of my phibs diet! I steer clear of tiger worms though which are found in compost heaps, but the red and lob are readily taken, woodlice are accepted readily and are very beneficial for small/ newly morphed frogs but as was mentioned as the frog grows it will simply ignore small items of prey, slugs are fine if you have a frog that likes them I've only ever been able to feed my frogs one and that seems to be enough to put them off forever, my newts on the other hand will lap up small White slugs. I've recently tried snails as I have read they are a great source of protien and calcium (not sure if I believe this) but they seem to be a bit of a hit with my horns none of my others take them though.
They love fish to.. if you have space to set up a guppy tank they breed easily and work out to be a very easy beneFISHial food item,
Good luck with your garden food hunt.


----------



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

Have I have tropical tank and can breed goldfish,I'm considering trying the large black slugs,Please can you advise what food I should feed the frogs when adult size
Thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Avoid goldfish and other carp- uncooked carp-type fish contain an enzyme that breaks down thiamine (Vitamin B1). Guppies and other livebearers are fine.


----------



## P.D.A (Mar 2, 2009)

As Ron says goldfish are a no go I'm afraid! Any appropriate sized food will be accepted! These guys are not fussy eaters, large live foods will make up the majority of their diet with occasional "size appropriate" fish and rodents as a treat! As a rule they will eat anything that will fit in there mouths but try to be sensible and not feed food that is to big & difficult to consume, this will stress the frog and could potentially put your frog off feeding!


----------

